# Laguna Beach group rides?



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

Can anybody recommend any fast weekend group rides starting from in or quite close to Laguna Beach? I searched, but the group rides I found mostly seem to start in Irvine, and I was really looking for a 2.5 hour ride, rather than the 4 it would turn into if I rode from Laguna Beach to Irvine. 

I do not know my way around the area at all, so it would be easier to just jump in with a group. I read some negative views on the PCH in that area (especially on the weekend), but that looks like it would be the easiest thing to do as far as not getting lost goes.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Gordon Gekko (Jan 24, 2008)

I know the Bike Club of Irvine and OC Rebels both offer great group rides that are well worth the effort of driving to the start location. 

The other option is to ride your bike to the start and join the group ride until you get to a point where it becomes convenient to peel-off the route and ride the rest of the way home. I know of people that live in Lake Forest and Foothill Ranch that do this every week.


----------



## CIOCC FAN (Mar 3, 2007)

What are the rides that start in Irvine? Is there a list I can find?


----------



## Gordon Gekko (Jan 24, 2008)

Bike Club of Irvine rides start at Deerfield Park. More info here:
http://www.bikeirvine.org/rides.shtml

OC Rebel Riders rides generally start at Windrow Park. More info here:
http://www.ocrebels.com/rides.htm


----------



## will2007 (Jun 22, 2007)

*LB rides*

6:30 AM mon, wed and friday from the corner of PCH and McArthur (at the bus stop in front of peet's coffee). These rides run all year long. The loops are usually 1.5 to 2 hrs and speed is variable depending on the time of year. There are many other local rides, but this is a good place to start. You will meet many riders who can refer you to other rides depending on your needs (distance, speed, hills etc...).


----------

